# Acupuncture and Herbs



## enno (Dec 17, 2005)

has anyone tried this? I tried the acupuncture and it seemed to calm me a little but I was wondering how many treatments it takes to actually help with my anxiety. I'm thinking of going to an herbalist so they can mix me something, perhaps a tea.


----------

